
Amazon Offers ‘Amazon Pages’ For Brands To Customize With Their Own URLs - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/amazon-offers-amazon-pages-for-brands-to-customize-with-their-own-urls-and-amazon-posts-for-social-media-marketing/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
swohns
This is what I felt Rakuten did so well (besides the whole emphasis on
marketplace and supply chain management optimization), giving brands control
of their own identities and customers. If I was Rakuten, I would quickly
counter this with emphasis on customer support for the merchants.

